# What lighter to buy????



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I know there've been a couple threads like this that i found in the search but most of them were old....i want to know your opinions now.

My cheapy dollar store lighter just took a crap on me. It was bulky and uncomfortable to carry in my pocket. 

I was looking around at what lighters to get, and i see that Lotus and Porsche make some very nice THIN torch lighters. They are however, a bit pricey. I dont mind shelling out the dough as a last resort, but if there's a similar, cheaper alternative i'd rather go that route. 

This is the porsche one i've been eyeing up lately. 


nice torch lighter that is thin & therefore probably comfortable to carry in my pocket. 

I dont really need a high dollar lighter, just am looking for something with this design, for maybe a bit cheaper.......any suggestions????


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I have found the cheap lighters to be the best. If I lose it or if it breaks nothing lost. I pick up lighters all of the time and the under $15 are by far the best lighters I've got. :ss*


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

4thtry said:


> I know there've been a couple threads like this that i found in the search but most of them were old....i want to know your opinions now.
> 
> My cheapy dollar store lighter just took a crap on me. It was bulky and uncomfortable to carry in my pocket.
> 
> ...


Xikar Executive

https://www.vintagechiccigar.com/st...d=128&osCsid=ce1f382d7efd8e1b461b6b823363e8f8

19.95

I have gotten a couple things from Vintage and no problems

I love my Xikar torch, its on about its 8 or 9th tank of fuel and one shot every time.

Whatever you do don't buy Colibri

Just my :2


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Check the DEVIL, not sure that they have one as thin as those, but I have a selection of bulkier lighters that work really well from there. :2

I did buy a Colibri Firebird for my best friend, it is very slim and nice looking but won't light many more than 4-6 cigars on one refill. 
Before everyone strings me up for suggesting Colibri, I have 3 of them +1 I got for my best friend and never had a problem with any of them.

Hope you find a good one. :tu


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

I use the $5 Ronsons that CVS sells. They work great and no heartache if you lose one.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> I use the $5 Ronsons that CVS sells. They work great and no heartache if you lose one.


:tpd:
From what I hear these are great.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, thanks for all the quick replies. I'll have to check out all the ones you guys mentioned. 

that's the problem, if I were to spend $50-100 on a lighter & end up loosing it i'd be so pissed. I'm trying to avoid that & get something just as durable and thin without the porsche/lotus price tag


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> I use the $5 Ronsons that CVS sells. They work great and no heartache if you lose one.


$2.96 at Wal-Mart. Uses cheap Ronson fluid, too.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

i just checked out that Ronson's jetlite....must say i like that ALOT. and for only $5 how could i go wrong


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been using the z-plus insert for my zippo and that worked good except for the fuel running out quite often. 

So I finally ponied up and ordered a xikar Havana. Been wanting one of these for months now and figured its as good a time as any...

I will post a review after I have used it for awhile...:tu


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a few nice lighters I keep for special events. But I get my everyday lighters at www.dealextreme.com. I am not affiliated with this site and can only say I have never had any trouble ordering from there. Good Luck:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Telling that no-one has recommended a Blazer yet. Although, you did mention you wanted a thin light. 

I did a bunch of reading about lighters last month. The bottom line is they all break or quit working. I thought it was interesting that someone whose name I won't mention bought a dozen lighters in the last Blazer Group Buy. I'm gonna check out this Ronson at CVS.


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Blazer...

I like mine...

EDIT-
I got 5 or 6 Ronsons meh, I like the fire off the blazer
Only pick up the Ronson when Im going to be drinking and might lose my lighter...


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

pusherman said:


> Blazer...
> 
> I like mine...


need it to be thin....can't stand bulky things in my pockets
i do hear blazers are nice though


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Its all about the blazer pb207 however someone on this board if you search is doing a group buy or something on the porshe design lighters.. you might want to check up on that.. I don't have the link sorry but i recall reading about it..


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I got one of the Blazers in the last group buy, and I love it!

It is small, and holds enough fuel to last forever!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

r-ice said:


> Its all about the blazer pb207 however someone on this board if you search is doing a group buy or something on the porshe design lighters.. you might want to check up on that.. I don't have the link sorry but i recall reading about it..


yeah i saw the group buy for it, last call to get in on it was Feb. 29th though

thanks though


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133340

here you go the porshe designs group buy... 
I also did buy the blazer in the last group buy.. amazing... while your waiting you can always go to dealsextreme.com and get their 2.80 torch lighter.. works great and if you lose it , well buy another one or better yet buy like 10 and you'll always have one


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

You might want to check out the St Dupont Xtend, priced similar to the Lotus and Porches lighters. Mine has never failed me. 

Regardless of the lighter you choose using a "Good fuel" can make a big difference. I use Vector it's filtered 5 times, seems to keep those little burners from cloging up. You can find Vector at William Sonoma about 5 dollars a can.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

4thtry said:


> This is the porsche one i've been eyeing up lately.


Heads up, the lighter you pictured is a PD1, which is NOT a torch, but is butane powered. The torch version of this lighter is the PD5, which has a slightly different configuration.

I might do another PD Group Buy, but we really need 10 to make it work. Stay tuned...


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds good to me....i'll hold out and see if you're able to get another one rolling, cuz i'm in if you get near the same prices you had last time.

i'll stick to matches for now


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

honestly, i recommend matches. i got some nice lighters right now, but nothing like matches. especially if u can find some long matches. just my :2


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

koolbooy said:


> honestly, i recommend matches. i got some nice lighters right now, but nothing like matches. especially if u can find some long matches. just my :2


it's what i've been using for the past two days....i smoked at my B&M lounge so wind wasn't a problem....when it's windy though i definitely prefer to use a torch.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

4thtry said:


> i just checked out that Ronson's jetlite....must say i like that ALOT. and for only $5 how could i go wrong


I bought 4 of them at walmart for 3 something a piece. 1 for home, 1 for the work truck, 1 for the car and one went into the camping supplies. I was told to use good fluid and can honestly say they are great. Was lighting up the other day and the guy I was with asked to use it. He said "Nice lighter what did you pay for it" Told him 4 bucks and he looked like I shot his dog. He lit it again and handed it back and said "I paid 75 for mine and yours lights better, guess I'm an idiot." I just smiled and said nope just uninformed and smoked away.

Chas


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Just purchased a Zippo Blu flame butane lighter, save your bucks, what a piece of Cr-p. Granted, did not buy the top of the line, made in USA and all that, whod thunk it would not last a day. Poor workmanship, not like the zippo's of ole, many of time went around with 'the rash' from over filling. Going back to my cheap flint, butane lighter that's been buried, and sent thru the washer and dryer a few times.:ss


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been using the triple-torch I got free with a Taboo sampler. Bulky, but always works and lights fast no matter how windy. Cheap enough to not worry about losing it; if I lose or break it i'll just order another Taboo sampler. :ss Comes with lots of fuel too.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

I've got a PD5 and PD6 I bought through the group buy. Nice lighters and smaller than I would have thought. They fit nicely in the pocket. The group buy was a great deal. Their leather cases are very nice also, but cost almost as much as the lighter.

I also have the Xikar Executive mentioned above. Fits nicely in the pocket, has been going strong for over 2 years, and looks nice. Not as sharp as the porsche lighters but also a lot cheaper.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Blazer PB-207:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

yazzie said:


> Blazer PB-207:tu


I agree the PB 207 is the best I've ever had, but if that is too bulky then you may want to the Blazer Triumph Torch (about halfway do the page on the link). Though I cannot vouch for it.

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=86678


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a Colibri triple flame, and it is IMHO a piece of :BS(won't light most of the time). I use my Z flame insert in my zippo and it is GREAT. It is also thin so you don't notice it in your pocket.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

zmancbr said:


> I have been using the z-plus insert for my zippo and that worked good except for the fuel running out quite often.
> 
> So I finally ponied up and ordered a xikar Havana. Been wanting one of these for months now and figured its as good a time as any...
> 
> I will post a review after I have used it for awhile...:tu


z-plus is cheap and good. You can't go wrong w/ the look of a zippo. Zippo's are badass!!!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> z-plus is cheap and good. You can't go wrong w/ the look of a zippo. Zippo's are badass!!!


Yeah it is a god lighter...I just don't like the 3-chambered fuel in the bottom. Makes me have to shift my lighter around to get the fuel in the right chamber.... Call me lazy I know...


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

I gave a friend of mine a Ronson Jetlite for Christmas and since then he has retired his $85.00 lite that was always laying down on him. The Jetlites just work. 

Rick
:cb


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I've had a $50 lighter and a $20 lighter and a $12 lighter, but the bestest lighter I've had by far is a <$3 Ronson Jet-Lite from Wal-Mart. I doubt I'll ever buy anything else. 4thtry - if you can't find one, let me know. I've got a couple of unopened extras and I'll send you one.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Blazer if you want the best.

Not thin but will definately last and last and last.:ss


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

emelbee said:


> I've had a $50 lighter and a $20 lighter and a $12 lighter, but the bestest lighter I've had by far is a <$3 Ronson Jet-Lite from Wal-Mart. I doubt I'll ever buy anything else. 4thtry - if you can't find one, let me know. I've got a couple of unopened extras and I'll send you one.


Wow, thanks for the offer. I actually just picked up at my cvs and I must say it is a damn nice lighter.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been using a Xikar Executive lighter (20 bucks) for a while now with zero problems.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like this one:










For $15 it is great and works well even with cheap fuel. :2

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-CLUJF110002B&cat=13


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I refuse to pay more than $20 for something thats just going to be lighting my cigars. Ronson Jetlite is my go to lighter. Works. Everytime.
Scott


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've gone through a lot of lighters in the past and as several suggestions from Club Stogie members I went with the PB-207.

All I care about a lighter is that it's made well, i.e. doesn't break easy. Another decision for me is if it's wind resistant. Style wise, as long as it's not pink, I really don't care if it's gold plated or any crap like that.

The only problem I've experienced once was outdoors during an extremely windy and cold day (Damn Canadian Winter's) the flame kept going out, even though I refilled it prior the other day, so it wasn't the fuel. Only happened once.

I also have a hard time with Zippo lighters or lighters that have those click wheel things, so any lighter that has a push button is perfect for me.

P.S. - Never go with a Piere Cardin lighter. It literally fell apart in the space of a month.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

There are some quite nice lighters on Dealextreme.com that sell for $2 and change but they take a month to arrive. The Wal Mart Ronson's are great if you can find them as not all Wal Mart stores have them. I have purchased more lighters than I will ever be able to use. I have learned that a $2 Chinese lighter is no less durable than a $50 Colibri/Vector/etc Chinese lighter; buy the cheapie. If you don't tend to lose things, a Blazer will last a lifetime and I have seen no pocket size lighters that perform better. If you want a lighter that matches the Blazer performance and reliability AND looks good, go for the ST Dupont XTend. (I think the best price on them is $100 from Mike's)


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

I recently picked up this Vector with a built in cutter from Taboo...Its on sale and its a great lighter so far!

http://www.taboocigars.com/product....234D31B4.qscweb24?categoryId=21&productId=705


----------



## McFly (Mar 7, 2008)

I was wondering what section in Wal-Mart you guys are finding the Ronson Jetlite? I looked for one in one of the local Wal-Marts and couldn't find the lighter. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks!

McFly


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

McFly said:


> I was wondering what section in Wal-Mart you guys are finding the Ronson Jetlite? I looked for one in one of the local Wal-Marts and couldn't find the lighter. Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> McFly


I couldn't find it at my Wal-mart so I pm'ed uncballzer and he gave me a little more info. I was still unable to find it but I'm convinced mine just doesn't carry them. There may still be stores that do, so here is what he said:



uncballzer said:


> Yeah, it took a while to find them. At my walmart, they have them in the cigarette isle, but next to like the baseball cards, candies, etc. That little isle you go between where they try to sell extra stuff to you as you're paying.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

McFly said:


> I was wondering what section in Wal-Mart you guys are finding the Ronson Jetlite? I looked for one in one of the local Wal-Marts and couldn't find the lighter. Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> McFly


Almost all the wallmart's around here have an end checkout lane (in our case far right while standing in line) that has the tobacco products behind the counter. Usually, in that line where the candy bars and gossip magazines would normally be located they stock the over the counter tobacco products. There should be matches, lighters, some cheap ash trays and so forth. If you do not see them hanging on a hook look for an empty peg and see if there is a tag on the wall telling you what should be there. That's how I found them; they were out the first few times I looked. About the third or fourth time I looked I found them.

Now I am no expert on the next subject, but a guy at work told me the reason they are always out of them is because they are great lighters for crack, so who knows but they are worth picking up a few when you find them.

Chas


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

stevieray said:


> I've been using a Xikar Executive lighter (20 bucks) for a while now with zero problems.


Love my Xikar Executive.

Great lighter, slim, works first hit everytime.

And its pretty and shiny and I like pretty shiny things.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

txmatt said:


> There are some quite nice lighters on Dealextreme.com that sell for $2 and change but they take a month to arrive.


I ordered my lighters from them on the 4th and I received them today only six days later...


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Purchased a lot of 4 Jetlites on ebay for $26 which included shipping. After purchasing the zippo, mentioned in earlier thread, thought I would give the Jetlites a try, although there are occasions when the zippo will work, just enough to give me hope.


----------

